# ID3-tags auslesen?



## Sarah88 (22. Jan 2007)

hi @ all,

sitz grad im infounterricht, und hab da ein problem   
ich möchte eine methode schreiben, die ID3-Tags aus Mp3-Dateien ausliest.
will damit ein programm in java schreiben, das später Mp3-Titel/interpreten usw. in einer datenbank sortiert.

vielen lieben dank schonmal  :wink: 
Sarah


----------



## The_S (22. Jan 2007)

Joa, dazu gibts schon einige vorgefertigte Libs. Da musste dir die mühe net selber machen. Weil spätestens wenn du an ID3v2 kommst stellste fest, dass das doch net so einfach ist wie man meinen mag  .


----------



## Sarah88 (26. Jan 2007)

Hi,

ja schonmal danke, aber weißt du auch zufällig wo ich solche "Libs" finden kann?

Sarah


----------



## The_S (26. Jan 2007)

Du kannst google benutzen :roll: ?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/jid3/


----------

